# Alternatives to z-bar flashing?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not buy 9' or 10' Panels?
The box stores not going to have them, I'd be checking real lumber yards.
Adding a trim board will give water a place to sit and you will end up with rotted trim and siding.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Why not buy 9' or 10' Panels?
> The box stores not going to have them, I'd be checking real lumber yards.
> Adding a trim board will give water a place to sit and you will end up with rotted trim and siding.


one side of my house goes up 16' thus 10' would not work.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

You maybe able to find panels that long. Also what color are you staining them A z channel can be made in colors also. You may not find it at a big box store but a local sheet metal contractor or commercial roofer could bend one up and may have the color in stock.

Look at some metal sales sites like peterson aluminum and they have the color charts there.

https://www.pac-clad.com/color-availability-chart/

Or you could have one made that covers a board but made in a accent color.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

A couple of tips when installing your panels:
Make sure to apply a good coat of stain and sealer on the bottom and top edges of 
those sheets and leave the upper panels about 1/4" above the seat of the Z flashing.
Reason being,water will stay trapped here and wick up into the end grain,
.
As far as covering the Z with trim board,not really a good idea to have a horizontal 
plane that can catch rain that will find its way behind the trim and keep it from drying out.

If your applying trim around window and door openings,find a way to flash the top piece
so water won't be trapped here either.
Don't rely on caulk here,because it won't last.

Depending on what your going over,have a good drainage plane behind the siding,using 30#
felt may be the best for your application.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

oldfrt said:


> A couple of tips when installing your panels:
> Make sure to apply a good coat of stain and sealer on the bottom and top edges of
> those sheets and leave the upper panels about 1/4" above the seat of the Z flashing.
> Reason being,water will stay trapped here and wick up into the end grain,
> ...



Do you know a way I can paint or stain the metal Z flashing to match the wood? I bought some but I can already tell I will not like the look of the final issue

Any suggestions for flashing for the windows/door? I have 7 windows & a huge sliding french door in the house so I have alot to do :laughing:

I have #30 felt up but its behind my foam insulation boards.


----------

